# Palladium green?



## ammondn (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello,

I have been trying the reactions from hoke to collect and process palladium from dental scrap. using either DMG or ammonium Chloride into ammonium hydroxide to basic ph and then back to acid with hcl. These two powders got mixed (both orange). I then attempted to make formic acid from oxalic acid and glycerol. The formic acid had a pungent oder as described and was acidic. I then followed the instructions to make a formic acid solution with ammonia that was slightly acidic, and heated up some pd orange powder and mixed them and kept it on heat for awhile. I noticed it started to darken but i ran out of materials so i quit for the day. later i made more formic acid and ammonia. I remember hoke suggests to add a little ammonia if the reaction does not occur and i did after i got it up to boiling. later I added more formic acid to see what would happen. I added more ammonia and formic a few times as it boiled. the reaction turned the substance darker but under inspection it looks dark Forrest green. Is that palladium black? or is palladium black really black?


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 4, 2016)

Check the green Pd with ammoniac. If it shows a blue hue - then it contains copper


----------



## ammondn (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok so you want me to take a sample of the green ppt and mix it with ammoniac(NH4Cl)? ok I will try it and see what i get.


----------



## ammondn (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok so I tested sal ammoniac and ammonia on the precipitate and took some pictures for you too see. First is clean sample. Second added Nh4Cl. Third added ammonia to the same sample and it went basic. The pictures may have loaded in reverse order... the one with the most liquid is last. :shock:


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ammoniac is NH4OH. To get blue from copper if there it is, more delay is needed. Did the dried palladium lose the green hue?


----------



## ammondn (Nov 9, 2016)

The sample remained the same dry, however I put the main beaker on low heat over a few days and checked it and it had reacted. Now it is pd black.


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2016)

Probably a mixture of salts, green likely Magnus' salt.


----------

